

Generating and styling video thumbnails with HTML5's canvas - kellysutton
http://theblog.blip.tv/post/2828126011/a-better-way-to-choose-a-thumbnail

======
ericmortensen
Crummy thumbnails are the bane of web video. If people actually use this, I'll
be a very happy man.

------
thetomreynolds
Pretty cool stuff.

------
momma
go go thumbnails! -rick

